# I have 12 maltese that will be needing homes!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Who remembers Benny and Emma's clones? Remember my Grandfather built wooden statues that looked just like Benny and Emma?

[attachment=62345ost_270...40793589.jpg]

[attachment=62346ost_270...40793480.jpg]

Well my mother is in Florida as we speak visiting my Grandparents and I find out that my Grandfather has been busy "breeding" more pups to send to some of my sweet maltese friends!  

My Grandfather can not handle all these dogs. They are taking over his house. This last litter of 12 was just too much!  









These 12 pups will be flying home w/my mother back to NJ at the end of the week. 

Stay tuned....a pup in need of a home may end up on your doorstep in the next few weeks!!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG Tammy, your grandfather is so cute and *AWESOMELY TALENTED*!!!! the little maltese statues are super adorable and the big ones do look like B&E! gosh how did he make all that?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL!!!! Tammy, that is the funniest thing. I love your Grandpa. He's adorable! 

xoxoxo


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What darling fluffs! Your grandfather is very talented. CUTE pictures!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's really sweet. Did you notice? they have your Grandad's mustache!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

How Cute Tammy! Your gramps is so talented!! I love it!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww wow! he does great work!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

How sweet is that picture of all his babies all over him, he must really love the breed to go to all that for you. He is so talented in cloning your little ones. I know he is in a happy state when working on his little treasures, so sweet. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That photo of your grandfather and his very cute creations is just so cool. He looks like such a sweetheart of a man!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

They are adorable!!! Your father does wonderful work.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, your Grandfather is so amazingly talent! Those are 12 adorable Maltese!!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Your grandfather looks just like I imagine a grandfather would look like Tammy! He is just adorable!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ohhhh!! they are sooo cute, so is your grandfather. He is so talented.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG those little malts are adorable!! Your grandfather is really talented. I love that pic of him with all of the malts around him. So cute! I've always wanted a whole house full of fluffs. I could handle this bunch LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Tammy your grandfather is so talented. I love those.....I wish one would show up at my door. Hint, hint! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tammy, how cute!!! (I'm talking about your grandfather) :yes: 
Those are adorable and so very sweet of your grandfather. 
That looks more like a herd of Maltese than a litter. Just too cute!! Love them :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Those are so cute! Are you going to sell them to us?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you! I was tickled pink when I got those cell phone pics from my mom today! My Grandfather is such an amazing man. The fact that he made all those little fluffs for me to give out...well what can I say....he is just so good to me and now I get to share a little bit of him with all of you. 

No....I won't be selling them, just giving them out. I wish there were more than 12 b/c so many of you have been so good to me over the years. I have no idea how to decide who to give them too...but I can promise you this...if more litters are born I promise to keep sending them out. Much like Kat does w/the camels....except I have to wait for litters to be crafted!  I gotta admit I was tempted to keep all 12 and display them on my mantel but keeping 12 baby malts is a bit selfish LOL....I want to spread the love! 

Please don't be hurt if I can't give you a malt...12 is such a small number when there are dozens of you that mean so much to me. :grouphug: I hope we can all enjoy the baby malts together!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are all very cute! Your grandfather is so sweet to do that and how nice of you to share them with some of your friends here on SM!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

your grandfather is too sweet. This thread and the picture made me smile :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol your grandpa is awesome. :rockon: love the little babies :wub: now who is going to have a new baby coming to their house :supacool:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhh, they are so precious! Your grandfather does such an excellent job. It will be fun to see who all the lucky recipients are.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Those are so cute and I can see how you would want to keep them all. My grandpa carved things as well and I treasure everything he made.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful. So is your Grandfather.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for putting a smile on my face after all I've been through this weekend.  I just burst out laughing seeing the one on your grandfather's head. :HistericalSmiley: As they say, "I needed that." 
And how cute is your grandfather and how blessed are you to have one who is such a sweetie? :wub: Please cherish him. He's precious in many ways and so talented. My son called me from college today in tears saying that he now has no grandparents, so all of you have to love yours to pieces while they're around. :smootch: DS's grandfather was very handy and built him a train platform for his Brio trains and he refuses to give it up (age 19). 
Pass on the kudos and tell him we think he's soooo talented. We'd love a little wooden Maltese if it found its way here. Just think another Maltese but no extra wee wee pads, clothes, vet bills or food to worry about. Priceless.  Of course if you'd like to send Benny or Emma instead, that's fine too.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tammy, I love your grandpa! You just have to frame this picture:

[attachment=62349:minidogs1.jpg]

The one on top of his head is too cute!

Linda


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, those are sooo irresistibly adorable . . . . :wub: I cannot believe your grandfather made them. He must be so totally enamored at this breed.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just noticed the television set in one of the pictures - the caption says - "We all love our pets, but let's face it..." What were they watching??? 

Linda


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

That is the best picture, your Grandpa and his Malts!!!!
What a great post and what a great, wonderful man.

Marsha


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, those little Malts are cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: Your grandpa is very gifted! :biggrin: He looks like a awesome guy, just by that one picture. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! those are awesome!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

PUPPIES!!!! PUPPIES!!!! Look how wonderful!!!!! .....and I bet he enjoyed making each and every one of them.  

Tammy, that's fantastic.... :smilie_daumenpos: 


And after seeing how happy he made you......he knows he will be bringing a smile to twelve more faces :biggrin: 


:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: that's twelve dancing chili's for your grandfather.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree your grandfather is precious. That is a great picture.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh how cute! He's so talented. It always amazes me when people come up with ideas like that.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

How cute!

Is he taking custom orders LOL!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 3 2010, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891990


> Tammy, I love your grandpa! You just have to frame this picture:
> 
> [attachment=62349:minidogs1.jpg]
> 
> ...


I was going to say the same thing! This picture is just adorable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Mar 3 2010, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891982


> My son called me from college today in tears saying that he now has no grandparents, so all of you have to love yours to pieces while they're around. :smootch:[/B]


You can tell your son that while its tough to watch your grandparents pass - he has an incredible gift from his loving grandfather to cherish and pass along to his children some day. He's not alone in the 'no grandparents' club but the memories they left us and the strength they gave us will be with us forever. HUGE HUGS to your family!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Too CUTE!! how adorable. I hope they find happy homes in wonderful states... warm, sunny ones...hint hint!!
;-)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your grandfather is so cute!


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 2 2010, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891913


> Who remembers Benny and Emma's clones? Remember my Grandfather built wooden statues that looked just like Benny and Emma?
> 
> [attachment=62345ost_270...40793589.jpg]
> 
> ...


How sweet! They are going to be wonderful gifts.
Char


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Tammy, you can tell your grandfather is such a loving and gentle man from that picture with a great sense of humor. That is a picture that you will treasure for the rest of your life. I'm so glad your mom thought to take it. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO!! Your Grandpa is way too cute for words!! :wub: 

And yep, I want one for my new office. I would love to pay for one, and put it next to my Rescue Donation Jar.

If you're out, perhaps sweet Grandpa could make one more ~ :biggrin: 

PS: From your title, I honestly was going to jump in to help you with 12 real rescues, I was all ready to contact
Edie with an emergency situation ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

wow, you have a very special granddad.

how lovely of him, and how funny he seems to be, I bet he ist just 'the best grandad'

lovely pictures!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I LOVE the malt on his head :biggrin: Sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

That is so awesome!! Your grandfather is very talented and how cool that your little ones inspired the art!! I would love one of these little darlings to show up on my doorstep, I even think my girls wouldn't mind this fluff! lol


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

your granddad looks so sweet ,i bet it was a labour of love making all 12 maltese for you .. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You are so lucky to have a sweetheart like that for a grandpa! Those little malts are just so cute! He is very talented. I think you are very generous to give them to your friends. They will be much more important to you someday than they even are now. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

If he's interested in making some to sell he woud def. have an order from me! Too cute!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are super adorable! Your granddad is super adorable himself! Must be so nice to have a granddad like that.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Mar 2 2010, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891921


> That's really sweet. Did you notice? they have your Grandad's mustache!![/B]


He'll get quite the chuckle out of that comment Brenda!

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 3 2010, 04:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892000


> I just noticed the television set in one of the pictures - the caption says - "We all love our pets, but let's face it..." What were they watching???
> 
> Linda[/B]


I just noticed what the TV said too. How's that for timing w/the photo?! I'll have to find out what they were watching. 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2010, 11:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892067


> LMAO!! Your Grandpa is way too cute for words!! :wub:
> 
> And yep, I want one for my new office. I would love to pay for one, and put it next to my Rescue Donation Jar.
> 
> ...


I had a feeling my title would grab everyone's attention!  You are too funny Deb...about to jump on the wagon w/helping rehome 12 malts :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So here's the update. Many of you already know this b/c of my FB status update this morning. But about 3 hours after I posted this thread I was awoken out a dead sleep in terrible pain. I thought my appendix was bursting. DH was working midnights so I called him and said something isn't right. I was throwing up and doubled over in pain. At about 2am he rushed me to the ER and turns out I have kidney stones. I was given pain meds and now am resting. I had a stone 10 years ago and it took 5 days to pass. So I hope this will be over with soon. Not looking forward to when it starts moving again....that's when the pain starts. SO......my mother who I also work with is in Florida so when she found I was sick she jumped on the next flight home and had to leave the pups behind. She didn't have enough time to package the 12 pups up SO my Grandfather will be flying them to me in the next week or so which means relocating them to their forever homes will take a little longer. Just didn't want everyone to start running to their mailboxes this week hehe! I'll post an update when the pups are in transit to their forever homes!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The one on the bottom right is on a pee pad!


edit to add....just seeing your update...yikes, that's scary. I've heard they are painful, so hope it does not take too long to pass. Can't they break it up with a laser or something ??


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Mar 3 2010, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892124


> The one on the bottom right is on a pee pad!
> 
> 
> edit to add....just seeing your update...yikes, that's scary. I've heard they are painful, so hope it does not take too long to pass. Can't they break it up with a laser or something ??[/B]


A pee pad!!! OMG Brenda. Stop it. You are cracking me up. 

If it doesn't pass in two days I have a referral to a urologist. They can blast the stone to get it to pass quicker. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i feel your pain Tammy.last year i had kidney stones so i know the pain is just terrrible for you .
Try some lemonade it helps and a heat pad . :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Please tell your grandpa thanks for spreading the love! "heart" 
Some of my best times ever were Tuesday nights with my basement group of all men, 
woodworking and carving! :biggrin:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Tammy your grandfather is sooo sweet! I almost teared up reading this because it shows how much he cares for you and loves Benny and Emma. I wish my grandfather was like him!!!!

You are so blessed. Next time you speak to him, please tell him that he has a fan a world away 


Mimi


*EDIT* I hope you will recover soon. Any idea why this is recurring? I know 10 years seems a long time but scary this has happened again? Do you eat a lot of soy products? My grandmother was plagued by kidney stones when she was still on this earth and I remember her telling it's the soy products...never did the research myself though...


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 3 2010, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892123


> So here's the update. Many of you already know this b/c of my FB status update this morning. But about 3 hours after I posted this thread I was awoken out a dead sleep in terrible pain. I thought my appendix was bursting. DH was working midnights so I called him and said something isn't right. I was throwing up and doubled over in pain. At about 2am he rushed me to the ER and turns out I have kidney stones. I was given pain meds and now am resting. I had a stone 10 years ago and it took 5 days to pass. So I hope this will be over with soon. Not looking forward to when it starts moving again....that's when the pain starts. SO......my mother who I also work with is in Florida so when she found I was sick she jumped on the next flight home and had to leave the pups behind. She didn't have enough time to package the 12 pups up SO my Grandfather will be flying them to me in the next week or so which means relocating them to their forever homes will take a little longer. Just didn't want everyone to start running to their mailboxes this week hehe! I'll post an update when the pups are in transit to their forever homes![/B]


Get well soon, Tammy! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope the pain passes (forgive the pun) soon.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 3 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892123


> So here's the update. Many of you already know this b/c of my FB status update this morning. But about 3 hours after I posted this thread I was awoken out a dead sleep in terrible pain. I thought my appendix was bursting. DH was working midnights so I called him and said something isn't right. I was throwing up and doubled over in pain. At about 2am he rushed me to the ER and turns out I have kidney stones. I was given pain meds and now am resting. I had a stone 10 years ago and it took 5 days to pass. So I hope this will be over with soon. Not looking forward to when it starts moving again....that's when the pain starts. SO......my mother who I also work with is in Florida so when she found I was sick she jumped on the next flight home and had to leave the pups behind. She didn't have enough time to package the 12 pups up SO my Grandfather will be flying them to me in the next week or so which means relocating them to their forever homes will take a little longer. Just didn't want everyone to start running to their mailboxes this week hehe! I'll post an update when the pups are in transit to their forever homes![/B]


I hope you pass the stones and feel better soon... last thing you need to be doing is worrying about people running to their mailboxes... take care


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Mar 3 2010, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892139


> Tammy your grandfather is sooo sweet! I almost teared up reading this because it shows how much he cares for you and loves Benny and Emma. I wish my grandfather was like him!!!!
> 
> You are so blessed. Next time you speak to him, please tell him that he has a fan a world away
> 
> ...


Thank Mimi...he is one speical guy. At 84 he and my Grandmother still go to the gym every morning. My mother was telling me about her visit which I'm so bummed that I cut short, but she described my grandparents daily routines as "playing." They go to the gym, to their morning hangout for coffee, do crosswords, surf the web and build things. They really do play! :wub: My Grandfather builds these baby malts for all of us but his real passion is he builds remote control airplanes. He is amazing. 

I honestly don't know what brought the kidney stones back. I think it has to do w/me not drinking enough water thru out the day. I am big runner and have increased my running to 4 to 5 miles but my water intake is weak. Not really sure the running has anything to do with it but I know the lack of proper water intake doesn't help. I don't eat much soy so don't think it's that. 

Thanks for all the get well wishes everyone :grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Such a cute bunch of pups! Your grandpa is a real sweetie! I lost mine about 20 years ago and I still miss him terribly. 

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i hope you are feeling better!! :Flowers 2: 

one can tell how much love your grandpa 
put into making each one of those little pups!! :tender: 

what a wonderful person he is, i love that last pic!! :Sooo cute:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Get well soon! Those homeless little puppies are counting on you!

And - I noticed the potty pad too! Glad I wasn't the only one who thought that!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:shocked: Oh Tammy -- take care of yourself. How frightening. Your DH is in law enforcement as I recall so I guess that's why he was working those hours. (I remember it because my nephew is on the police force in NJ and works the overnights too). I hope that you get through this without too much more pain. I've never had stones but know people who have and they say that they'd opt for childbirth pain over that. :new_shocked: Maybe you will be able to go the laser route. Let us know how you're doing and don't give a thought about those puppies, except to put a smile on your face thinking about how cute they are.  Sending thoughts and prayers your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, those are just so cute.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Tammy.

Hope the kidney stone passes soon.Drink, Drink, Drink ! Are you having to strain the urine? What a bummer! Well, take all the painkillers they give you and I pray it passes soon.

The little Malts are adorable and so is your grandaddy! Where are they in FL?

Hugs and nose licks,

Cat


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg Tam, that is tooo cute!!! hahhaha..thanks for the smile!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Tammy, hope you're all better soon. :grouphug: 

Your grandfather is so adorable and very talented! He really captures the essence of a Maltese. From your title, I thought he was planning on opening a kennel. Hehe. My DH is into remote control planes too. He's also pretty handy. I plan to show him your granpa's 12 maltese tonight. May be he can 'breed' 3 for our 3 Malts.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear Tammy,
I hope the "durn thang" has passed. You are on Flomax and Prednisone as well as pain meds, aren't you? These meds are new compared to the treatment for kidney stones 10 years ago and they really help with the pain and passage. Regarding "the litter", love it, love it, LOVE IT! Seriously, your grandpa should consider a little side business. I would buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Mar 3 2010, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892221


> :shocked: Oh Tammy -- take care of yourself. How frightening. Your DH is in law enforcement as I recall so I guess that's why he was working those hours. (I remember it because my nephew is on the police force in NJ and works the overnights too). I hope that you get through this without too much more pain. I've never had stones but know people who have and they say that they'd opt for childbirth pain over that. :new_shocked: Maybe you will be able to go the laser route. Let us know how you're doing and don't give a thought about those puppies, except to put a smile on your face thinking about how cute they are.  Sending thoughts and prayers your way. :grouphug:[/B]


Yes...you remembered correctly. DH is a state trooper. He rotates 2 weeks of days and 2 weeks of nights. Just so happened he was working the night this happened. Waking up alone was pretty scary. I'll update below in a moment. 

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 4 2010, 07:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892277


> Tammy.
> 
> Hope the kidney stone passes soon.Drink, Drink, Drink ! Are you having to strain the urine? What a bummer! Well, take all the painkillers they give you and I pray it passes soon.
> 
> ...


Yes I have the strainer LOL. :brownbag: 

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Mar 5 2010, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892749


> Dear Tammy,
> I hope the "durn thang" has passed. You are on Flomax and Prednisone as well as pain meds, aren't you? These meds are new compared to the treatment for kidney stones 10 years ago and they really help with the pain and passage. Regarding "the litter", love it, love it, LOVE IT! Seriously, your grandpa should consider a little side business. I would buy one in a heart beat.[/B]


It has not passed...it has only gotten worse!


Here is the update for those that are interested. I know I am sick of kidney stone talk myself.  

"THEY" meaning 3 stones have not passed. I have been having the pain mostly in the middle of the night. Every night they have woken me out of a dead sleep and I will take a percocet which will make me nauseated and have a headache for most of the next day. I went to the urologist this morning and he gave me 2 options:
1. admit me today into the hospital for surgery to remove the 3 stones. Turns out the cat scan report showed 3 stones. The smallest which is closest to me passing is estimated to be 3mm. Another is I believe 4.4mm and the last is 6mm. They do not know if all 3 are causing pain or just one. So the surgery could have been done and then have a stent (sp?) placed in me for 2 weeks.

2. continue to try to pass the stones at home this weekend and follow up monday at which point they can readdress surgury for next week. 

I went with option 2. I do not want the surgery unless absolutely necessary. They switched me to vicoden and added flomax. The Percs were making me sick. So this is where we are at. Pretty scary stuff. I"m just want to pass them. And originally I thought there was just one stone. KNowing there are 3 is freaking me out. To top it off...DH is back on midnights all weekend which leaves me alone w/B&E who btw are the best little nurses. My Mother lives only 7 minutes away and is on standby. She could be very quickly if I need her. 

Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes. I promise to keep you all updated.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read your update Tammy, I'm sorry you are in so much pain. I hope you pass the stones soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Tammy, I just saw your posting about the kidney stones. I cannot imagine how painful that must be. Keeping you in my prayers that they pass and that you won't have to have surgery! I've been ill for over a week with these stupid pylorospasms that I get - I go to the doctor on Monday - you'll be in my thoughts when I'm there and hopefully we'll both be on the mend by then!

PS: I know someone who actually jumped up and down on a trampoline to help pass his stones!!! He swears that it worked! Not that I'm advocating that - just thought it was funny.

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tammy, I just saw your kidney stone post and I sure hope things are better. My husband and brother have both had them and said its terrible. I'm sure it will be easier this time than when you had them 10 years ago, they have more med's now so I hope they work for you. 
You have to get better soon, you have your grandfather coming to deliver a whole herd of little Maltese. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tammy, I hate that you are in pain and are going through this! I don't understand, don't they put you in a tub or pool and shoot the stones with lazers? Isn't is less painful??? Sorry I don't know anything about this stuff, I just want you to get by this quickly and with the least pain.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Tammy,

Mr husband and my son have both had kidney stones, so I've seen 
firsthand how painful they can be. I hope that you feel better soon!!!

Debbie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 5 2010, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892792


> Aw, Tammy, I just saw your posting about the kidney stones. I cannot imagine how painful that must be. Keeping you in my prayers that they pass and that you won't have to have surgery! I've been ill for over a week with these stupid pylorospasms that I get - I go to the doctor on Monday - you'll be in my thoughts when I'm there and hopefully we'll both be on the mend by then!
> 
> PS: I know someone who actually jumped up and down on a trampoline to help pass his stones!!! He swears that it worked! Not that I'm advocating that - just thought it was funny.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Geez Linda...so sorry to hear you are sick also. Yes...let's bond together and hopefully we will both get relief. 

Your friend with the trampoline....god bless him that it worked! If I had a trampoline I would jump on it. I'm desperate at this point! I did walk today on my treadmill just to get my body functioning again since I've been on the couch since Wednesday...but the walking didn't produce any stones. :angry: 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Mar 5 2010, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892835


> Tammy, I just saw your kidney stone post and I sure hope things are better. My husband and brother have both had them and said its terrible. I'm sure it will be easier this time than when you had them 10 years ago, they have more med's now so I hope they work for you.
> You have to get better soon, you have your grandfather coming to deliver a whole herd of little Maltese. :wub:[/B]


Thanks Jane. I actually think this time around is worse than 10 years ago. It's only better in knowing what to expect. But I do find the pain occurs more often this time and lasts longer. The last one took 5 days though and I'm only at day 3....so praying for a miracle by Monday. Yes....I want to get better to prepare the herd of malt babies for their forever homes! 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 6 2010, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892903


> Tammy, I hate that you are in pain and are going through this! I don't understand, don't they put you in a tub or pool and shoot the stones with lazers? Isn't is less painful??? Sorry I don't know anything about this stuff, I just want you to get by this quickly and with the least pain.[/B]


I don't know much either Pat. The dr made it out that the lithotripsy is serious....would require me to have that stupid stent for 2 weeks after the surgery. I"m totally confused too. Not much can be done since it's the weekend so if Monday comes and I'm still in this same situation I will most likely opt for the lithotripsy b/c this is just getting to be too much. 

I do like your description of the lithotripsy: sit me in a tub and shoot the stones w/lazers. Sounds like a video game or something LOL. Thanks for the giggle! 

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Mar 6 2010, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892910


> Tammy,
> 
> Mr husband and my son have both had kidney stones, so I've seen
> firsthand how painful they can be. I hope that you feel better soon!!!
> ...


Thank you Debbie


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, those are amazingly cute! LOL Loveee the pictures! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Tammy. I was hoping that when I finally checked back in again that your stones would have passed. :bysmilie: I can't even imagine how anxious you are for this to be over. I'm like you. Couldn't take Percocet when I needed it for some serious dental work. Loopy, nauseous, headaches...felt like a tractor trailer hit me. Then I took Vicodin and it really relieved the pain without any of the side effects and I could think clearly and function. 
I really hope you can pass them; otherwise even if it's the surgery (hopefully laser blast) you'll get some relief. Thinking about you and praying for you to be better. :grouphug: So happy your mom's around while DH is on overnights and of course Ben and Emma are the best medicine. :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Tammy,

I rode through your town yesterday on my way to Red Bank and I
was sending positive thoughts your way. I hope that you're feeling
better today. Keep us posted.

Debbie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all...I know some of you are checking in so wanted to update. The nightmare is over. I went into the hospital this morning for ureteroscopy surgery. All 3 stones are out and the stent is in for 2 weeks. I feel pretty good now finally! Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes! Such supportive women...I adore you all! 

Ps lil funny story from the day....so dh worked till 6am this a.m. And I got the call to be at the hospital at 830. Poor dh had to bring me on less than 2. hrs sleep. So while in surgery he said he wanted to sleep in the car. They were gonna call him w updates anyway. No problem...I'm a cops wife I'm used to this kind of stuff. WELL right before surgery my Dr asked if he should call anyone w updates and I told him no it's k. He's line Tammy what about your husband?? Is he here? I said yeah he's here...just sleeping in the parking lot! LOL!!!! If I could've snapped a pic of the docs face for you!!! Then I explained he worked midnights and he totally understood. Doc hand wrote me a sweet note with all the particulars! Thought you would get a chuckle out of this story!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Mar 7 2010, 07:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893127


> Tammy,
> 
> I rode through your town yesterday on my way to Red Bank and I
> was sending positive thoughts your way. I hope that you're feeling
> ...


Debbie I definitely felt your prayers from your stroll thru Lincroft. As of last night my body had enough and I called for the surgery. And look at that....everything went so well!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy I'm glad your surgery went well, now you need to take good care of yourself. i'll say a prayer for you tonight that you sleep peaceful.

lol my dh was a cop for 28 years, I so understand.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tammy, thanks for the update - I was hoping for one. I'm so glad you got that taken care of and you are on the mend! I was worried about you! Will you need more surgery to remove the stent? 

Your poor hubby sleeping in the car! Did someone wake him when you were out of surgery?

Linda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tammy, I'm so glad your surgery is over and you're doing better. Hopefully, you'll feel great real soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's to a speedy recovery, Tammy. Thank God all went well.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to hear things are better and you're on the mend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad things went well Tammy. Pamper yourself and get all better.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Those pups are adorable Tammy and so is your grandfather. I love the picture of him with his creations all over him. LOL Isn't he cute!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Tammy, so glad you got those stones out. I know I would have been at wits end waiting for them to pass so now it's over and you can recuperate. So glad the surgery went well.:aktion033: I cracked up reading about your husband. My nephew, the policeman's, the same way with those crazy hours. Funny story about what good guys they are -- he and his wife were driving one of their four:w00t:kids to one's batton twirling tournament 45 minutes away from their home in NJ. They got nearby and realized they had left the belt and tiara of her outfit home. Don't you know that big strong policeman drove all the way back to their home, got the goods and back to the competition.olice: And his little sweetie came in first. You gotta love these guys.:wub: Take care of yourself!!:smootch: Does the stent come out or stay to avoid future stone blockages?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tammy I am sorry I am so late posting....I have been a little out of the loop. I am happy that all went well in your surgery and you are now on your way to feeling better soon. Hugs from me and Sassy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the surgery went OK! Take care of yourself. Hope hubby gets some sleep too!


----------

